# Howdy :->



## JohnEstep (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all, I'm John, technical director for a small theatre in Akron OH. I've been doing the technical side of things for about 12 years now in several smaller houses in the akron area and doing work for the previous four years with the Ohio Shakespeare Festival.


----------



## NickJones (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to CB John, I think one of our guys does a Shakespear festival, great to have you here, if you can't find the info you are looking for by searching feel free to start a new thread & if you see a question you can anser, jump in & help!
Enjoy!
Nick


----------

